# Msc.IT from NIIT or MCA ?



## nt_virus (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello. As i was reading few articles here, this forum sounds interesting to me. 

I need to ask something about my studies.

Currently, I'm doing Bsc.IT + GNIIT (Soft. Engg) from NIIT. I'm also on Oracle Database Administration. 

I want to know what would be the best for me, Msc.IT from NIIT or MCA from any other university. If MCA, then please tell me some good university. I reside on Kolkata, so I prefer college/university in Kolkata (India).

Will you also please enlightened me about the Mathematics in MCA, is it hard ? 

I'll clear certifications from Microsoft too.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 24, 2008)

> Currently, I'm doing Bsc.IT + GNIIT (Soft. Engg) from NIIT. I'm also on Oracle Database Administration.


Nice to hear . Are you pursuing OCP? 



> I want to know what would be the best for me, Msc.IT from NIIT or MCA from any other university. If MCA, then please tell me some good university. I reside on Kolkata, so I prefer college/university in Kolkata (India)



If it was upto me I would join for MCA but unfortunately I can't recommend you a certain University since you prefer Universities up int he North and IM from Kerala. 



> Will you also please enlightened me about the Mathematics in MCA, is it hard ?


If Im correct you should only have maths for like 2 sems. But it shouldnt be anything you can't get through if you know the basics.


----------



## nt_virus (Apr 24, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Nice to hear . Are you pursuing OCP?



Yes, I'm doing OCP DBA. I'll be a DBA by end of this year.





> If it was upto me I would join for MCA but unfortunately I can't recommend you a certain University since you prefer Universities up int he North and IM from Kerala.



Thanks. I'll look into the college myself. As I'm doing Under-Graduate from NIIT, will I be able to get admission on some good college. No doubt about my qualification, I did a good in +2, also in Semesters of Bsc.IT .. Additionally, at the time of admission, I might complete MSCD.NET too.




> If Im correct you should only have maths for like 2 sems. But it shouldnt be anything you can't get through if you know the basics.



Yes, I had taken Statistics on +2 .. So I'm aware of few mathematics, but if it seems bit hard, I can join extra classes specially for mathematics, is that okay ? 



> If Im correct you should only have maths for like 2 sems.



Will you please elaborate this one buddy .. and if possible can you please post a link to proper curriculum for MCA.

Thanks a lot for your concern. Appreciated it.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2008)

Any decent college > NIIT.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 25, 2008)

> Yes, I'm doing OCP DBA. I'll be a DBA by end of this year.


Its a fun course. If you read the Oracle Manual you will do pretty good also . Ive heard that if you finish 10% of the manual than you already know 90% more than others . 



> Thanks. I'll look into the college myself. As I'm doing Under-Graduate from NIIT, will I be able to get admission on some good college. No doubt about my qualification, I did a good in +2, also in Semesters of Bsc.IT .. Additionally, at the time of admission, I might complete MSCD.NET too.



I recently recall reading an article by Steve Yegge about certain points to note when writing a resume. One of the points he quotes . 


> Same goes for tech certification. It means you had to take a course to learn something you could have read in a book. If you know something, just say you know it, and then be prepared to answer questions about it during your phone screens and/or interviews. If you feel compelled to add that you're certified in said skill, it's just broadcasting that you lack confidence in your own self-assessments, which doesn't help you in the slightest.



Source : *steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/09/ten-tips-for-slightly-less-awful-resume.html 

Although I find some of his points a bit extreme he does have a point. No matter what certifications you do and get . Remember that it forms a basis or foundation for your career and its your ability to build on it that will land you the dream job rather than the possession of the Certificate itself. (Please note that Im not intending any hidden meanings or implying that your certifications are in any way less valuable etc. I personally know the amount of work need to be done tog et good marks in those exams.) 



> Yes, I had taken Statistics on +2 .. So I'm aware of few mathematics, but if it seems bit hard, I can join extra classes specially for mathematics, is that okay ?


You will have Statistics and most likely topics like Matrices and System of Equations, Algebraic and Transcedental Equations , interpolation and Curve Fitting, etc. But this again depnds on the University you choose.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 25, 2008)

You should definitely go for MCA.
Admission to prestigious institutions across India is generally made on the basis of entrance tests conducted by these universities. 
Top level uni are IIT Roorkee, JNU, NIT Surathkal, Pune Uni etc..

Entrance tests f most Uni have been over fr dis session.


----------



## nt_virus (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for your useful suggestions and advices.. 

And I agreed with FilledVoid , clearing a certification is not hard rather acquiring proper knowledge about it is more important... 

..

I'll go for MCA then, will you please tell me about curriculum of MCA .. and I'm very worried about what type of Maths I've to faced on MCA .. 

And what will be the entrace test ? Aptitude test ?

Is there any relation between BCA and MCA ?

As I'm not on BCA, so will it be a matter of worry ? or is it fine ?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 25, 2008)

No you don't need to be BCA to do MCA. Most univ. demand maths in 10+2 and 50% overall in 10+2 to sit for the entrance exam. But, it may vary according to the univ. you select.
List of some top univ. for MCA - *www.careerlauncher.com/college_testprep/mca/mca_colleges.html
Not sure about the reliability of the list. You should find something similar on IMS's site too I guess.
Level of Maths will depend from Univ. to Univ. I believe.


----------



## nt_virus (Apr 26, 2008)

Any idea about ICFAI ? Is it valuable ?


----------



## choudang (Apr 26, 2008)

are you going for MBA


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Apr 26, 2008)

You should definitely go for MCA. 

As for the universities, you can appear for the entrance exam of NIT' which is NIMCET. Also there is VITEEE for MCA at VIT. Though I think that for this year the exams are already over.

As far as Maths is concerned, there is nothing to be worried about. You will have it for a maximum of three semesters. And its nothing to be afraid of either. For NIT's the syllabus includes :  Discrete Mathematics, Numerical Analysis, Operation Research for the three sems respectively. You can easily score high marks if you done practice with all the formulas and stuff.

Hope this helped.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 26, 2008)

ICFAI is a crappy money hogger.


----------



## nt_virus (Apr 26, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> You should definitely go for MCA.
> 
> As for the universities, you can appear for the entrance exam of NIT' which is NIMCET. Also there is VITEEE for MCA at VIT. Though I think that for this year the exams are already over.
> 
> ...



This give a quite relaxation. I found IIIT Kolkata in my city .. Is that good ?

I sent them mail about my eligibility ... 

Any good college in Kolkata ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 26, 2008)

> I sent them mail about my eligibility ...


If Im correct most Universities will require you to take an Eligibility Certificate in order to join . You can call them up and ask about the details rather than sending them a mail which may or may not be replied to. 

ICFAI - Are you joining a distance education program? Cause I would definitely say no to them if you are planning on a full time classes program. 



> Discrete Mathematics, Numerical Analysis, Operation Research


Yeah these are the usual subjects but Im doing my MCA through distance and I had much much harder stuff than this lol.


----------



## Harshwardhan (Jul 13, 2010)

"Hello friend 
After completing your Bsc you can go for Msc and MCA.  In my opinion It totally depends upon you that in which sector you want to step in. Also if you want to pursue your education as well as you want to do some kind of job then also you can pursue your education from Sikkim Manipal University. I have done my MCA from Sikkim Manipal University distance program. Sikkim Manipal University is the best university of India for distance learning program. It is also accredited by government and there is no entrance test for admission. now I am doing job in Software Company. This course is primarily for working professionals and people who do not have the time or resources to get a full time MCA.  For the prospectus 
"


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 13, 2010)

Locking this thread since its prehistoric. If someone has anything to add or a question post it in a new thread and just post a link referring to this. 



> Sikkim Manipal University is the best university of India for distance learning program.


False


> It is also accredited by government and there is no entrance test for admission.


False


> now I am doing job in Software Company. This course is primarily for working professionals and people who do not have the time or resources to get a full time MCA. For the prospectus


This course is a piece of garbage that should have been done something about by the lazy folks at DEC, UGC or someone else. Go try to get an admission after UG and then see which accredited university will accept you. The answer is 99% won't. 

Which is why I emphasized on going for a Full time Course under an accredited university.


----------

